# Correlation between peeing in house and heat??



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Bella is a rescue that we got mid-Dec. We knew she wasn't spayed but no one knew when her last cycle was so between trying to settle her in and at the advice of our vet we were waiting for that first cycle to schedule her spaying. Our male dog (11 year old sheltie) was neutered when he was very young. Well, two days before our obedience class started, she started so we had to postpone that adventure - my male sure is excited but doesn't know why, and Bella has starting peeing way more frequently and sometimes in the house. I take her out frequently and we had reached over a week with no accidents before this started. Sometimes it's not even a real pee...almost like she's just marking like a male would do. I know next to nothing about females in heat - all the females I have had were spayed before that was an issue. Is there a connection between her cycle and this behaviour?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No idea. But I'll be interested to hear what some of our breeders have to say!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not a breeder, but I waited til' after Gucci's first heat to spay her for growth/ health/ bone reasons and I did a fair amount of research and reading up on it. I do remember her peeing in the house during heat, I'm not sure if it is a correlation or even related, but I always assumed she was sort of confused on what was coming out down there and the whole heat had her confused because I know she felt crummy, tired and whimpery , I did attribute the house 'accidents' to the heat, so I'm curious to hear what the breeders have to say.

She will sometimes still pee in the house if she's really anxious and now that I think about it, maybe that is why she pee'd back then (her anxiety over how she was feeling different)

I imagine its just as miserable for dogs as it is for humans..

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine have more accidents while in heat. They will even pee on my bed.That is the only time they have done that besides when they were very small puppy's. In about 10 days or so she will probably start dancing around your other dog. They get excited . My two turn gay and take turns humping each other. Mine have gotten more sexual as they has gotten older.


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, this will be the one and only time. She was a rescue with no background info so we waited for her heat so we knew when to book her spaying. It's kind of comical that she's trying to teach our neutered 11 year old Sheltie what to do. They are both very confused: he has no idea why he is excited, she has no idea why he doesn't know what to do....and yes she has been demonstrating what he should do, on him... Thanks for the info about the peeing and other behaviour. Hopefully we only have another week or so to go.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

djmnb said:


> Oh, this will be the one and only time. She was a rescue with no background info so we waited for her heat so we knew when to book her spaying. It's kind of comical that she's trying to teach our neutered 11 year old Sheltie what to do. They are both very confused: he has no idea why he is excited, she has no idea why he doesn't know what to do....and yes she has been demonstrating what he should do, on him... Thanks for the info about the peeing and other behaviour. Hopefully we only have another week or so to go.


 My two have gone to a very good vet who specializes in breeding. They recommend to wait 3mo after their heat so the harmonies settle back to normal. Its better for the dog.


----------

